# Daughters of Finwë?



## ZehnWaters (Oct 26, 2021)

So, we know they exist. And that the number fluctuated from 3 to two. But what do you think they were doing most of the time? We know Findis stayed in Valinor but did she have kids? She was the oldest of Indis' chcildren. Did they not get attention because they were the children of a non-inheriting heir? I've heard some speculation that Irime's children might have been Gondolin's nobles (Glorfindel, Ecthelion, etc.).

I know we're in speculation territory but speculation can be fun. Speaking of which, this topic always makes me think of this scene:


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 30, 2021)

Exactly, it's too bad that JRRT seldom mentioned these supposed heavily roles, maybe their disappearance could be due to Finwe's too early death, yes. Thus, Finwe got no enough lifespan to give birth to daughters. XD
Well, the mission to produce sisters for Fingofin would let Indis be in charge. :3


----------



## Phantom718 (Nov 3, 2021)

This leads to a question...apologies if it's been mentioned elsewhere.

Can elves still reproduce in Valinor? Specifically if they were killed in M-E, sent to Mandos, and re-bodied, are they then able to have children?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 3, 2021)

Phantom718 said:


> This leads to a question...apologies if it's been mentioned elsewhere.
> 
> Can elves still reproduce in Valinor? Specifically if they were killed in M-E, sent to Mandos, and re-bodied, are they then able to have children?


That's a good question. I don't see why they wouldn't be able to. Their body was recreated.


----------

